# Looks like Kirby....



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

is coming home 

Still nothing official, but I just got a phone call saying it was done!


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2010)

Your reputation is on the line.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

riprap said:


> Your reputation is on the line.



I ain't skeered


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2010)

If it's true the only lateral move is just geography. He is definately making a move up.


----------



## DONNY31904 (Jan 10, 2010)

If he leaves Bama for uga he is an idiot. We just won a national title and uga did not even win the east. Every program has its time Bama's is now. Georgia's was last year and they did not capitolize. He should stay where he is for now ( at the top program in the nation ) and wait on a head coaching job. He is a great coach and is deserving. He will get more attention coaching in title games at Alabama than he will any where else.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

DONNY31904 said:


> If he leaves Bama for uga he is an idiot. We just won a national title and uga did not even win the east. Every program has its time Bama's is now. Georgia's was last year and they did not capitolize. He should stay where he is for now ( at the top program in the nation ) and wait on a head coaching job. He is a great coach and is deserving. He will get more attention coaching in title games at Alabama than he will any where else.



Right....one year as a DC and he is deserving of a HC position?  Doubling his salary and coaching a team he played for qualifies him as an idiot???  

So you are saying if he came to UGA and put the defense in the top 15 nationally he wouldn't get attention? After how bad our defense has been under Willie? Right....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 10, 2010)

DONNY31904 said:


> If he leaves Bama for uga he is an idiot. We just won a national title and uga did not even win the east. Every program has its time Bama's is now. Georgia's was last year and they did not capitolize. He should stay where he is for now ( at the top program in the nation ) and wait on a head coaching job. He is a great coach and is deserving. He will get more attention coaching in title games at Alabama than he will any where else.



Someone sounds bitter................ He's a grown man and I bet he knows more about what he wants than any of us............... Maybe he wants to prove he can coach "HIS" own defense without being in Saban's shadow. I don't know what he is planning or whether he is in fact coming to UGA......... We'll see soon enough


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 10, 2010)

I think he is a winner either way.  I think if he goes to Georgia, that he could be in line to be the next HC for Georgia regardless of how CMR does.

You see it all the time, a HC gets canned and a DC is picked as his successor.  

I really can't blame him if he does leave for Georgia.  That's his home and as a Bama fan I can totally understand.

I wish him the best either way!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2010)

Kirby Smart thread...  
take 12:
 ACTION!!!


----------



## DONNY31904 (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah 1 year is enough because all people look at is what you have done lately and right now he is in top of the hill...rumor is usf is considering him as head coach. And surely bama will put a counter offer on the table . And far as being bitter , not a bit........


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 10, 2010)

Jay Hughes said:


> I think he is a winner either way.  I think if he goes to Georgia, that he could be in line to be the next HC for Georgia regardless of how CMR does.
> 
> You see it all the time, a HC gets canned and a DC is picked as his successor.
> 
> ...



Mark Richt getting canned now? I think he will be waiting awhile to get CMR's job!

I as a coach would love to come back and coach where I played!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 10, 2010)

DONNY31904 said:


> Yeah 1 year is enough because all people look at is what you have done lately and right now he is in top of the hill...rumor is usf is considering him as head coach. And surely bama will put a counter offer on the table . And far as being bitter , not a bit........



Don't sound like it! Which if he was our D Coor, I wouldn't won't to lose him either. If my team had a good coach, I would try to keep them, but having Willie all this time, I have been begging to get rid of that man!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 10, 2010)

BTW whats up Dawgs!!! Haven't seen ya in awhile!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

SuperSport said:


> BTW whats up Dawgs!!! Haven't seen ya in awhile!



Good to see ya Sport


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 10, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


>


----------



## DONNY31904 (Jan 10, 2010)

If going to georgia is what he wants to do that is what he should do, either way he can't go wrong. But i don't think cmr is leaving any time soon...i agree with jay most people would love to coach at their own school. I'm SURE ALABAMA DOES NOT WANT TO LOSE HIM BUT ANYTIME YOU HAVE SUCCESS YOUR CORDINATORS ARE ALWAYS TARGETED BY OTHER SCHOOLS HAPPENS EVERY YEAR.....


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 10, 2010)

SuperSport said:


> Mark Richt getting canned now? I think he will be waiting awhile to get CMR's job!
> 
> I as a coach would love to come back and coach where I played!!!



How'd that work out for Goff, Dubose, Shula, Fulmer, Nutt....


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 10, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Good to see ya Sport



Back at ya, its been awhile! I haven't even got to call B.J. or Brad. You been holding down the fort?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

SuperSport said:


> Back at ya, its been awhile! I haven't even got to call B.J. or Brad. You been holding down the fort?



Trying man....these Bammers are a tough crowd though


----------



## DONNY31904 (Jan 10, 2010)

Were not only tough were the champs !!!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 10, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> How'd that work out for Goff, Dubose, Shula, Fulmer, Nutt....



As I Said, I as a Coach would love to go back and coach for my team I played for. Win or lose "me" being a player at that school would love to go back and coach there!



BlackSmoke said:


> Trying man....these Bammers are a tough crowd though



Well you have to realize what your dealing with.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 10, 2010)

SuperSport said:


>



Adam !! That is great !! I love it ...go put that on Chases FB page


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2010)

SuperSport said:


> Back at ya, its been awhile! I haven't even got to call B.J. or Brad. You been holding down the fort?



wassup, SS?
You don't call, you don't write.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 10, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Trying man....these Bammers are a tough crowd though



Tough?  Nah.  they just think they are.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 10, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


>



I love it.

Ripper the Third and Short Bus aren't gonna approve.  It's against the rules I tell ya.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 10, 2010)

I sure hope you're right Adam.  It would be awsome to have Kriby come home.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

After weeks of speculation, it appears Georgia's search for a new defensive coordinator has come to an end.

Multiple sources have told UGASports - which the website has independently confirmed - that Kirby Smart has accepted the Bulldogs' offer to take over for Willie Martinez who was fired over a month ago.

UGA officials did not immediately return messages for comment and no formal announcement by the school has been made.

Sunday, head coach Mark Richt was asked during a teleconference to announce Rennie Curran's decision to turn pro whether or not Smart had been hired.

"I'll say what I've said all along, in that I won't make any comment until I get my man," Richt said.

When asked if a hiring was imminent, Richt responded, "I'll let you know what that happens."

Exact terms of Smart's deal are not known, but sources told UGASports that the deal was for at least three years and expected to double the $369,350 he earned last season with the Crimson Tide.

Richt has said that his new defensive coordinator would be allowed to have control over who his remaining defensive assistants would be.

Sources say that one of the first coaches Smart will reach out to is former Bulldog defensive captain Travis Jones, currently the assistant defensive line coach with the New Orleans Saints.

The status of current defensive line coach Rodney Garner remains unclear, although indications are he will not be asked to return.

While Smart's Georgia ties were an obvious asset, it's what he did with the Crimson Tide's defensive which made him such an attractive candidate for Richt.

Alabama is just days removed from a National Title win over Texas.

The Crimson Tide led the SEC in scoring defensive, surrendering just 11.1 points per game and held Florida to just 13 points in the SEC Championship Game.

The Crimson Tide also topped the league in total defense (241.7 points per game,) and rushing defense (77.9). Alabama was also second in the league in passing defense, giving up just 163.8 points per contest.

The 34-year-old Smart joined the program at Alabama after spending the 2006 season as safeties coach with head coach Nick Saban and the NFL's Miami Dolphins.

Before that, he spent six years on the collegiate level with Georgia (1999 and 2005), LSU (2004), Florida State (2002-03), and Valdosta State (2000-01).

As the running backs coach at Georgia in 2005, the Bulldogs averaged 162.2 yards per game, the third best mark in the SEC. Smart spent the 2004 season as defensive backs coach under Saban at LSU, where he tutored two NFL draft picks: Corey Webster (2nd round, New York Giants) and Travis Daniels (4th round, Miami Dolphins). That season, the Tigers allowed 157.2 passing yards per game, which ranked second in the SEC and fifth nationally.

Prior to going to LSU, Smart was a graduate assistant coach under Bobby Bowden at Florida State in 2002-03 and served as defensive coordinator (2001) and defensive backs (2000) coach at Valdosta State. He began his coaching career as an administrative assistant at Georgia in 1999.

As a player, Smart was four-year lettermen at defensive back for the Bulldogs, where he was a First-Team All-SEC pick as a senior. He finished his career with 13 interceptions, fourth in Georgia history, and led the Bulldogs with six interceptions in 1997 and five in 1998. A four-time member of the SEC Academic Honor Roll, Smart earned his undergraduate degree in finance from Georgia and his master's degree from Florida State in 2003.

A native of Bainbridge, Smart is married to the former Mary Beth Lycett of McDonough, who played basketball for Andy Landers Lady Bulldogs.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 10, 2010)

So the prodigals son returns to feast on the fatted calf.  UGA just became a legitimate contender for a NC again, and the rest of the country dosen't realize it yet.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 10, 2010)

I wanna see it on ESPN but it sounds like it's for real.  MCBUCK they will say as long and as loud as they can that we will still be second rate but they don't believe it.


----------



## andyh2484 (Jan 10, 2010)

DONNY31904 said:


> If he leaves Bama for uga he is an idiot. We just won a national title and uga did not even win the east. Every program has its time Bama's is now. Georgia's was last year and they did not capitolize. He should stay where he is for now ( at the top program in the nation ) and wait on a head coaching job. He is a great coach and is deserving. He will get more attention coaching in title games at Alabama than he will any where else.



Dont get scared brother, there is nothing wrong with him coming home.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


>



throwing absurd amounts of money around doesn't sound like a bad idea after all, does it?

If Kirby leaves, good luck to him. Another Saban protege' to deal with. The SEC is full of them. 
I just hope we can get to Al Groh before GT does. Apologies to Jody Hawk, but I'd love to see him in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Jan 10, 2010)

News Conference tomorrow... Its also on footballcoachscoop.com that Kirby will be announced UGA's next DC


----------



## chrome (Jan 10, 2010)

I believe Coach Bryant one said "MaMa is calling" when he returned to Alabama to coach.

Now MaMa is calling Kerby.....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> throwing absurd amounts of money around doesn't sound like a bad idea after all, does it?
> 
> If Kirby leaves, good luck to him. Another Saban protege' to deal with. The SEC is full of them.
> I just hope we can get to Al Groh before GT does. Apologies to Jody Hawk, but I'd love to see him in Tuscaloosa.



You know, I agree Robert. It seems UGA has been hesitant to spend the cash in year's past. I was more than happy to hear D Evans say that he was willing to do whatever necessary to make a good move for the program. 

And FWIW, I also agree that Groh would make a great hire. But to be honest, I don't know if I can see him going to work for Saban. I could be totally wrong here, but that's just my opinion. 

On that note, would Bama not look at Sal Sensari (sp?) as a possible DC? I think that dude could be a heck of a shot caller on defense


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> You know, I agree Robert. It seems UGA has been hesitant to spend the cash in year's past. I was more than happy to hear D Evans say that he was willing to do whatever necessary to make a good move for the program.
> 
> And FWIW, I also agree that Groh would make a great hire. But to be honest, I don't know if I can see him going to work for Saban. I could be totally wrong here, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> On that note, would Bama not look at Sal Sensari (sp?) as a possible DC? I think that dude could be a heck of a shot caller on defense



Al and Saban are good friends and Groh's son is already on Saban's staff. After Groh's disastrous stint as a head coach at WVU, i like to think the idea of just being a DC and work with his son might be an attractive idea.
Say what you want about "little Napolean" the man has an incredible talent of hiring assistant coaches. We'll be fine, no matter what happens.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Al and Saban are good friends and Groh's son is already on Saban's staff. After Groh's disastrous stint as a head coach at WVU, i like to think the idea of just being a DC and work with his son might be an attractive idea.
> Say what you want about "little Napolean" the man has an incredible talent of hiring assistant coaches. We'll be fine, no matter what happens.



Oh I wasn't aware that the two were pals. If that is the case then I agree with you. He could probably be a very good coach with the talent that would be surrounding him!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree Smoke that Sal Sunsari will probably become the New DC at Bama. However there were rumors that he would like to get back to the NFL and with what was accomplished this year at Bama I would not be suprised to see a few teams calling. I felt all along that Smart was going Back to UGA due to the delay in a hire. You guys got a good one and I guess coaches get rings so at least he will be able to retire with one.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

fairhope said:


> I agree Smoke that Sal Sunsari will probably become the New DC at Bama. However there were rumors that he would like to get back to the NFL and with what was accomplished this year at Bama I would not be suprised to see a few teams calling. I felt all along that Smart was going Back to UGA due to the delay in a hire. You guys got a good one and I guess coaches get rings so at least he will be able to retire with one.



Below the belt...


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 10, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Below the belt...



I wondered if you would catch that. He may have 2 now. Was he on the staff at LSU with Saban when he won it there?


----------



## proside (Jan 11, 2010)

SuperSport said:


> BTW whats up Dawgs!!! Haven't seen ya in awhile!



You Topcat and browningslayer all must have hid in the same cave together!


If I was Blacksmoke and SGD you would get a beat down before I let you back in the crew!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 11, 2010)

DONNY31904 said:


> If he leaves Bama for uga he is an idiot. We just won a national title and uga did not even win the east. Every program has its time Bama's is now. Georgia's was last year and they did not capitolize. He should stay where he is for now ( at the top program in the nation ) and wait on a head coaching job. He is a great coach and is deserving. He will get more attention coaching in title games at Alabama than he will any where else.



I have been asked not to call people idiot.  This post makes this a very arduous task.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2010)

proside said:


> You Topcat and browningslayer all must have hid in the same cave together!
> 
> 
> If I was Blacksmoke and SGD you would get a beat down before I let you back in the crew!


 

What... Are you jealous you don't have a Bat Cave...

It's just been a really long year.. Just because I don't post doesn't mean I don't watch whats going on... Big Brother always has his eyes on you..

And it's Browning Slayer to you... In the famous words of Pat Garrett.. YOU WILL ACKNOWLEDGE ME PROPER... If not, I'll be happy to put you in your Prissy little PLACE! 

Well, I might of skipped a few words in this "G" rated atmosphere...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> The Crimson Tide also topped the league in total defense (241.7 points per game,) and rushing defense (77.9). Alabama was also second in the league in passing defense, giving up just 163.8 points per contest.




That's some impressive numbers...  Where'd you get that write up?  It's full of mistakes.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 11, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> How'd that work out for Goff, Dubose, Shula, Fulmer, Nutt....



Sorry to jump into this Dog and rich maroon thread,  but IMO this post needs attention. Without having to get into much details and how Fulmer doesn't belong in the same sentence as the rest of these coaches. Why don't you just tell me how did it work out for Bama with Fulmer coaching at UT? Just a simple record would be suffice.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Sorry to jump into this Dog and rich maroon thread,  but IMO this post needs attention. Without having to get into much details and how Fulmer doesn't belong in the same sentence as the rest of these coaches. Why don't you just tell me how did it work out for Bama with Fulmer coaching at UT? Just a simple record would be suffice.




Accubond, are you really this dense? or are you intentionally going "off-topic" for a little attention?

We are talking about coaches returning to coach at their Alma Mater (which means the School where they played)...and if they can be successful, and what happens if they falter ( that means to stumble)...not saying anything at all about individual records vs. schools...
By the way isn't the record Fulmer 10- BAMA 7? with 8 of those years having BAMA on probation?...
p.s. you don't have to thank me


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> That's some impressive numbers...  Where'd you get that write up?  It's full of mistakes.



This better...... 

Under Smart's direction, Alabama finished No. 2 nationally among FBS teams in total defense (244.1 yards per game), pass-efficiency defense (87.6 rating), scoring defense (11.7 points per game) and run defense (78.1 yards per game).


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 11, 2010)

Bama fans were always being accused of bringing up the past because they had nothing to talk about in the present. Well, Maybe the same can be said about AccuB and his might UThugs. He wants to talk about the years when we were on probation with Shula. If the past is what he is interested in lets look at the last 3 meetings since Saban has been at UA.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 11, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Accubond, are you really this dense? or are you intentionally going "off-topic" for a little attention?
> 
> We are talking about coaches returning to coach at their Alma Mater (which means the School where they played)...and if they can be successful, and what happens if they falter ( that means to stumble)...not saying anything at all about individual records vs. schools...
> By the way isn't the record Fulmer 10- BAMA 7? with 8 of those years having BAMA on probation?...
> p.s. you don't have to thank me



Just a Tennessee fan that chose to defend Fulmer. Unlike what it appears you are doing I am not going to let the 06 and 08 season define Fulmer coaching career at Tennessee. After all he did coach for 17 years. You just dont erase the other 15.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 11, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Bama fans were always being accused of bringing up the past because they had nothing to talk about in the present. Well, Maybe the same can be said about AccuB and his might UThugs. He wants to talk about the years when we were on probation with Shula. If the past is what he is interested in lets look at the last 3 meetings since Saban has been at UA.



The past was brought up when a bama fan mentioned Fulmer. Fulmer coached for 17 years at UT so that is how far you would have to go back. I am starting to question myself why I even chose to say something. Ripper3's original post is looking more and more dumb by the minute.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Just a Tennessee fan that chose to defend Fulmer. Unlike what it appears you are doing I am not going to let the 06 and 08 season define Fulmer coaching career at Tennessee. After all he did coach for 17 years. You just dont erase the other 15.



let me make it even simpler for you,...I wasn't knocking Fulmer,...I was pointing out how poorly the "VOL Nation" treated Fulmer,....his own "family" when he didn't meet their expectations...geez...get a grip, I was actually making a case _for_ Fulmer...

By the way you should pay CLOSE  attention to _your tag line_...your mind is failing


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 11, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> let me make it even simpler for you,...I wasn't knocking Fulmer,...I was pointing out how poorly the "VOL Nation" treated Fulmer,....his own "family" when he didn't meet their expectations...geez...get a grip, I was actually making a case _for_ Fulmer...
> 
> By the way you should pay CLOSE  attention to _your tag line_...your mind is failing



Yeah it's about time I format: B like the rest of Bama nation since the Colt McCoy National Championship.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyway,

Anyone heard any rumors of Lance Thompson joining Kirby at UGA?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Anyway,
> 
> Anyone heard any rumors of Lance Thompson joining Kirby at UGA?



I have heard rumors of him having interest, but nothing more than that. Hearing Travis Jones' name a lot as well


----------



## dwills (Jan 11, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything about a press conference being scheduled today? I thought we would hear one thing or another today, but I haven't heard of anything being scheduled...


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 11, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Anyway,
> 
> Anyone heard any rumors of Lance Thompson joining Kirby at UGA?



I thought Lancey was joining Charlie Strongs staff. That was the rumor at one time. Makes sense for him to stay in the south and SEC.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2010)

fairhope said:


> I thought Lancey was joining Charlie Strongs staff. That was the rumor at one time. Makes sense for him to stay in the south and SEC.


 ...where ever he stays...he needs to stay away from the co-eds....


----------



## andyh2484 (Jan 11, 2010)

There is still no official word on Kirby, although we aren't even half way through Monday.  I am not getting my hopes up yet, I have been kicked in the testes enough times this year.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 11, 2010)

dwills said:


> Has anyone heard anything about a press conference being scheduled today? I thought we would hear one thing or another today, but I haven't heard of anything being scheduled...



It's kinda weird, I am starting to wonder if it is even going to happen now. Bama must be putting up a good fight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> It's kinda weird, I am starting to wonder if it is even going to happen now. Bama must be putting up a good fight.



The weird thing is that most of the Bama boards don't even mention Smart as possibly leaving for UGA, let alone have any articles about it.


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Jan 11, 2010)

Staying put:

http://www.tidesports.com/article/2...1?Title=Saban-announces-Smart-will-stay-at-UA


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2010)

Roll Tide


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 11, 2010)

Rut Roh!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2010)

boonhogganbeck said:


> Staying put:



Cant be....
..it was a done deal wasnt it??  


RTR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 05kodiak (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> is coming home
> 
> Still nothing official, but I just got a phone call saying it was done!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm actually laughing now at all the Bammers who said it wasn't a big deal if he left  Now they are jumping for joy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I ain't skeered


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Still not skeered bud 

Now we go get Grantham or DeRuyter for a smaller price tag. But for the record, I was told the deal was done. I was told the terms were set and in place. Kirby simply went back and the offer was matched. Can't blame him for that. He got a heck of a raise out of it. Can't blame CMR either. He offered an unbelievable amount. He did all he could possibly do.


----------



## WickedKwik (Jan 11, 2010)

What i want to know is????????? How is this gonna effect the recruits?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I'm actually laughing now at all the Bammers who said it wasn't a big deal if he left  Now they are jumping for joy



I actually will miss McClain more than KS..  Just laughing at the deal that was done..


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 11, 2010)

WickedKwik said:


> What i want to know is????????? How is this gonna effect the recruits?



it will have no affect on most and it could hurt us with 1 or 2.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I actually will miss McClain more than KS..  Just laughing at the deal that was done..



Supposedly was with terms reached and agreed upon by both parties. Stuff happens. Bama matched the price.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Jan 11, 2010)

Its going to hurt a lot if you ask me.. Just like I said in another post. Come national signing day what do you say to these boys and parents if we don't have a coach? How do we go and recruit defensive players now?? Oh Mr. and Mrs Smith we'll take good care of your boy, he'll be under good hands, son you'll be coached by the best, Excuse me Mr. Richt??? But who is going to coach our son?? Uhmmm uhmmm.. Thats what its going to be on national signing day and before hand if we don't find a coach soon. You guys can say ohhh its a dead period but I've been recruited, there is no dead period for the recruit, your always thinking and asking questions. These guys have no idea who it will be or what defense he'll want to coach. This is hurting us day by day and it makes me wonder why so many coaches are turning UGA down. Is there something about Richt or UGA and the DC position here that is a turn down?


----------



## dwills (Jan 11, 2010)

Hunt Em Up said:


> Its going to hurt a lot if you ask me.. Just like I said in another post. Come national signing day what do you say to these boys and parents if we don't have a coach? How do we go and recruit defensive players now?? Oh Mr. and Mrs Smith we'll take good care of your boy, he'll be under good hands, son you'll be coached by the best, Excuse me Mr. Richt??? But who is going to coach our son?? Uhmmm uhmmm.. Thats what its going to be on national signing day and before hand if we don't find a coach soon. You guys can say ohhh its a dead period but I've been recruited, there is no dead period for the recruit, your always thinking and asking questions. These guys have no idea who it will be or what defense he'll want to coach. This is hurting us day by day and it makes me wonder why so many coaches are turning UGA down. Is there something about Richt or UGA and the DC position here that is a turn down?



I'm beginning to think the same thing. I believe that this is alot deeper than just simply a few coaches turning us down because they are getting raises. There is something deeper than that. Is there something wrong with CMR or the way that he runs his program? I don't know. But something is causing these guys to tuck their tails and run. If we can't even get an alum to come home for a near million dollar a year contract, i think we may in big trouble. I think we're gonna end up with a no name now...grantham at best, whom we'll have to pay much more now because he knows that we're willing to dish out the  cash money. In my opinion, best case scenario would be for us to have another bad year and go hire Will Muschamp as HC, while sending CMR back to florida. He has done alot for out program, but I fear that he may have plateaued. A program with the potential of UGA should have no problem hiring a DC, unless there is something ugly going on with the way things are run here imho. And while you guys may think this may not hurt recruiting, I will respectfully disagree. It is absolutely killing us. Any top tier recruit is going to be hesitant to sign with a team that cannot even buy a decent DC. We may not lose anyone, but I seriously doubt we'll win over any of the guys who are on the fence.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats a valid point with not winning over kids on the fence. They will bounce elsewhere now. You can count on that. I just hope who we have now don't jump ship.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Still not skeered bud
> 
> Now we go get Grantham or DeRuyter for a smaller price tag. But for the record, I was told the deal was done. I was told the terms were set and in place. Kirby simply went back and the offer was matched. Can't blame him for that. He got a heck of a raise out of it. Can't blame CMR either. He offered an unbelievable amount. He did all he could possibly do.




What was the amount?  Any ballpark clue?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> What was the amount?  Any ballpark clue?



In the neighborhood of $750,000/yr. I've heard two different things in terms of length. One was 3 years, the other was 4.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> In the neighborhood of $750,000/yr. I've heard two different things in terms of length. One was 3 years, the other was 4.



Well look at the bright side, Bama is now a few hundred thousand short this year.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Well look at the bright side, Bama is now a few hundred thousand short this year.



 True.

I'm already hearing a lot of folks blaming CMR for this. That blows my mind.

1st, CMR was chastised for not getting rid of Willie...ok, now he did that

2nd, CMR and UGA were chastised for not spending money to get top tier coaches....ok, now he tried to do that.

Exactly what more could he have done is what I want to ask these people.


----------



## dwills (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> True.
> 
> I'm already hearing a lot of folks blaming CMR for this. That blows my mind.
> 
> ...



I understand what you're saying, but you don't find it a bit suspicious that these guys are turning us down? Even Koenning gave us the cold shoulder and went with illinois... I'm not saying that this is completely his fault but something is going on here and I don't think we'll ever know what it is.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I'm actually laughing now at all the Bammers who said it wasn't a big deal if he left  Now they are jumping for joy



I for one never wanted to see him leave Bama and I am happy that he is staying. Did I expect him to stay? NO. I would have bet my last dollar that he would be gone. Glad he is staying.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> True.
> 
> I'm already hearing a lot of folks blaming CMR for this. That blows my mind.
> 
> ...



I think the only thing you can blame the organizaiton for is that it never looks good to get turned down.  Purely an image/media sore right now.  Everyone will forget about it when you hire someone though.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

dwills said:


> I understand what you're saying, but you don't find it a bit suspicious that these guys are turning us down? Even Koenning gave us the cold shoulder and went with illinois... I'm not saying that this is completely his fault but something is going on here and I don't think we'll ever know what it is.



I firmly believe Koenning never had a shot to be our DC. 

I just don't see how it could possibly be CMRs fault. He fired Willie, offered to spend serious money, and got turned down by a DC from a team that just won the Nat'l Championship. Had Bama not offered to match his offer, then yes, I would say something was wrong. But why would Kirby leave if they are going to pay him?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I think the only thing you can blame the organizaiton for is that it never looks good to get turned down.  Purely an image/media sore right now.  Everyone will forget about it when you hire someone though.



Not denying that at all. Yes it looks bad for the program, but it is in no way CMRs fault for getting turned down. He played this as cool as possible and respected the Bama program. Instead of going after Kirby right when we fired Willie, he waited and let them do their thing. Then went after them. I guess he will get blamed for being "respectful" or "classy"  again


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Not denying that at all. Yes it looks bad for the program, but it is in no way CMRs fault for getting turned down. He played this as cool as possible and respected the Bama program. Instead of going after Kirby right when we fired Willie, he waited and let them do their thing. Then went after them. I guess he will get blamed for being "respectful" or "classy"  again



For the record, I don't believe he did anything wrong either and like I said everyone will forget about this when he hires someone.  Waiting for Bama to win was classy, unlike Notre Dame's move.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Well look at the bright side, Bama is now a few hundred thousand short this year.



 We were a few million short when we hired Saban and everyone criticized that move and it has done nothing but put money back into UA's pocket. It is all about return on Investment. Winning brings in cash, that is why winning coaches get paid the big bucks. Bama is better with Smart and Saban.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 11, 2010)

fairhope said:


> We were a few million short when we hired Saban and everyone criticized that move and it has done nothing but put money back into UA's pocket. It is all about return on Investment. Winning brings in cash, that is why winning coaches get paid the big bucks. Bama is better with Smart and Saban.




And you would have returned a little more if UGA didn't come knocking...


----------



## dwills (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I firmly believe Koenning never had a shot to be our DC.
> 
> I just don't see how it could possibly be CMRs fault. He fired Willie, offered to spend serious money, and got turned down by a DC from a team that just won the Nat'l Championship. Had Bama not offered to match his offer, then yes, I would say something was wrong. But why would Kirby leave if they are going to pay him?



I wasn't calling for a replacement for richt just based on this one circumstance. I just truly believe that he has led us as far as he possibly can, but that's personal opinion so I'm not going to try to talk anybody into believing me. Honestly, I believe that grantham will be just as good as smart. I just think we are going to have to overpay now. I don't necessarily think smart is the defensive coach that many think he is, I'm just perplexed that these guys keep shooting us down. Now, we may not see a defensive coordinator for weeks. And if that's the case, you can count on loosing SEVERAL of our defensive commitments. This is seriously going to hurt our program as bad as I hate to admit it.


----------



## Horns (Jan 11, 2010)

I think this whole fiasco is sad for UGA. I have to wonder myself, why doesn't a high profile coach want to come here? Beats me.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Not denying that at all. Yes it looks bad for the program, but it is in no way CMRs fault for getting turned down. He played this as cool as possible and respected the Bama program. Instead of going after Kirby right when we fired Willie, he waited and let them do their thing. Then went after them. I guess he will get blamed for being "respectful" or "classy"  again



Smoke, waiting until after bowl season to go after a coach was a classy thing to do. I wish that the NCAA would enact a rule that would prohibit a team from going after or contacting another coach until bowl season is over. My feeling on the matter is the team that fires their coach ends up hurting the team that they steal a coach from even though that school had nothing to do with the firing of their coach.  It affects recruiting and alot of money is spent by the Athletic Depts on recruiting hosting these kids for official visits.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> And you would have returned a little more if UGA didn't come knocking...



Nothing another BCS bowl wont take care of..


----------



## Lee (Jan 11, 2010)

I haven't been as up to date reading all these reports as everyone else and I have no idea on the timeline of events, but I'd be ticked at Smart for stringing the whole situation out.  I'm not sure what went into his decision making and he truly may have been torn, but this looks like nothing more than leveraging his alma mater for a raise.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 11, 2010)

Horns said:


> I think this whole fiasco is sad for UGA. I have to wonder myself, why doesn't a high profile coach want to come here? Beats me.



not really sad at all.  it isn't like we threw out a bunch of offers.  we offered smart and he is happy at bama, learning from one of the best and is coming off of an nc.  we talked to bud foster and vt gave him a healthy raise.  he has been with beamer for quite some time and i'm sure he has a sense of loyalty and maybe his family doesn't want to up and move.  not to mention, if and when beamer retires, i would expect that foster's name will be at the top of the list.  as for chavis, i don't believe we offered him.  he has spent all of 1 year at lsu and to leave after such a short period, would mean that he could jump ship after 1 year in athens.

bottom line is this.  we are talking to some outstanding coaches, we are offering some good money and we will find a good dc.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I'm actually laughing now at all the Bammers who said it wasn't a big deal if he left  Now they are jumping for joy


 
Well this one Bammer that you didn't hear jumping for joy. In fact I stated to several of my UGA friends in private that any DC worth his salt would be a fool to jump on a sinking ship. Richt has peaked and unless he single handedly turns the ship around, regardless of who his new DC is, the HC position is the one Smart will be interested in next year. Now all we have to do is wait a year and see what happens..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 11, 2010)

May have to re-hire Willie ??


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 11, 2010)

Well....That stinks...... I hate that we didnt get "our guy".  Always looks bad....real bad.....  Didn't we have this problem and had to settle for Donnan years back?


----------



## dwills (Jan 11, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> Well....That stinks...... I hate that we didnt get "our guy".  Always looks bad....real bad.....  Didn't we have this problem and had to settle for Donnan years back?



Yep...this looks extremely bad. No potential DC wants to be 2nd, 3rd, or fourth pick. We are looking pretty pathetic right now...


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Well this one Bammer that you didn't hear jumping for joy. In fact I stated to several of my UGA friends in private that any DC worth his salt would be a fool to jump on a sinking ship. Richt has peaked and unless he single handedly turns the ship around, regardless of who his new DC is, the HC position is the one Smart will be interested in next year. Now all we have to do is wait a year and see what happens..



Smart is not head coach ready or Texas Tech would of at least spoke to him. I wouldn't hire him period , next year or any year. That kind of money to come back home ,and if you had good success with your defense ,be the head coach in a few yrs. That should be his chance & he chose not to. Nice knowing you, lets get a coach now. Got 2 be one just lurking round here somewhere !


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 11, 2010)

What is pathetic about it? We offered the man who was just recognized as the nations #1 assistant who is just days from winning the BCS and will the front runner in 2010. What is the shame in that? He even said it wouldn't have been considered at all if it wasn't UGA. We talked to Foster, who's regarded as one of the best DC's of our generation who is basically the coach in waiting at VT and he went public with it to leverage a raise. Again... no shame... We asked out the two hottest chicks in school and after very serious consideration from both, we got turned down.  It's cool. Plenty more hot chicks at school to choose from...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Well this one Bammer that you didn't hear jumping for joy. In fact I stated to several of my UGA friends in private that any DC worth his salt would be a fool to jump on a sinking ship. Richt has peaked and unless he single handedly turns the ship around, regardless of who his new DC is, the HC position is the one Smart will be interested in next year. Now all we have to do is wait a year and see what happens..



But do you think after he snubbed the UGA job this year that he would be a possible candidate for HC in a few years? Something tells me the UGA faithful (boosters)wouldn't go for


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> But do you think after he snubbed the UGA job this year that he would be a possible candidate for HC in a few years? Something tells me the UGA faithful (boosters)wouldn't go for



Yep. I think the bridge is burnt. Kirby handled it very poorly. He knew an offer was coming for weeks and he held out for a couple of days after it went public. Some say he actually verbally accepted the offer but then changed his mind before signing the contract. Who knows? Either way he could've nipped it in the bud a while back w/o it going public and still gotten a raise from Bama but he chose not too. Then he let Saban announce his decision... Of course Saban doesn't let his assistants do press releases or interviews so I guess his hands were tied. It's not that he turned UGA down, it just the way it all unfolded...


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> But do you think after he snubbed the UGA job this year that he would be a possible candidate for HC in a few years? Something tells me the UGA faithful (boosters)wouldn't go for



I have to agree Smoke that he has burnt that bridge. I am still shocked by how this all unfolded. I really thought he was gone.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 11, 2010)

Not that this has anything to do with the current situation, but I thought I read somewhere that when Smart coached at UGA back when, that he left not on the best of terms.  Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2010)

David Mills said:


> Not that this has anything to do with the current situation, but I thought I read somewhere that when Smart coached at UGA back when, that he left not on the best of terms.  Anyone know anything about that?



Lil Ol Rodney...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> But do you think after he snubbed the UGA job this year that he would be a possible candidate for HC in a few years? Something tells me the UGA faithful (boosters)wouldn't go for


 
I guess then we will find out who pulls the strings at UGA, the boosters, or Damon Evans. Both Bama and Auburn had to learn the hard way what happens when the boosters call the shots.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> What is pathetic about it? We offered the man who was just recognized as the nations #1 assistant who is just days from winning the BCS and will the front runner in 2010. What is the shame in that? He even said it wouldn't have been considered at all if it wasn't UGA. We talked to Foster, who's regarded as one of the best DC's of our generation who is basically the coach in waiting at VT and he went public with it to leverage a raise. Again... no shame... We asked out the two hottest chicks in school and after very serious consideration from both, we got turned down.  It's cool. Plenty more hot chicks at school to choose from...



Absolutely,...you dawgs should be upbeat that your Amin. is willing to step up to the plate and take a big cut,...a couple of swings and misses,...then home run!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I guess then we will find out who pulls the strings at UGA, the boosters, or Damon Evans. Both Bama and Auburn had to learn the hard way what happens when the boosters call the shots.



AMEN to that Sparky!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I guess then we will find out who pulls the strings at UGA, the boosters, or Damon Evans. Both Bama and Auburn had to learn the hard way what happens when the boosters call the shots.



That's exactly what I'm talking about here. I'm sure a lot of these "boosters" are upset with Kirby about this. The money was offered and he said no. It's that simple. I'm pretty sure the boosters are the ones with a sour taste in their mouth. Damon on the other hand did exactly what these "boosters" have been wanting him to do, which is pony up and write a check. No one can be upset with Damon and CMR right now. They attempted to do exactly what the fan base wanted them to do.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Absolutely,...you dawgs should be upbeat that your Amin. is willing to step up to the plate and take a big cut,...a couple of swings and misses,...then home run!



I agree.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Yep. I think the bridge is burnt. Kirby handled it very poorly. He knew an offer was coming for weeks and he held out for a couple of days after it went public. Some say he actually verbally accepted the offer but then changed his mind before signing the contract. Who knows? Either way he could've nipped it in the bud a while back w/o it going public and still gotten a raise from Bama but he chose not too. Then he let Saban announce his decision... Of course Saban doesn't let his assistants do press releases or interviews so I guess his hands were tied. It's not that he turned UGA down, it just the way it all unfolded...



What is he supposed to do?
Doesn't he deserve the right to consider the offer?...and any counter offer?
I don't know about you guys, but I read any contract that I'm about to sign...and sometimes give it a day or two to let the emotions settle down .
I've personally never met Smart, but several of you mentioned "what a good guy" he is,...I don't believe for one minute that he was using UGA as leverage to boost his pay...in fact (and this is just here say) I don't think the comp. pkg. was as strong as what UGA offered.
I don't think that I would trash this guy just yet,...he may end up at UGA, with more experience and maturity...


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 11, 2010)

I think he handled it fine, we really do not know all the details, we do not know if he verbally said he would go or not, it is a big big decision and he should have taken a few days to think about it after he was formally offered the job. Discuss it with his family. And yes I would feel the same had he left for UGA also. He definately seriously considered it and I am sure his wife did also, she is UGA alum too. I do not think any bridges were burnt in the process.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't have a beef with Smart not coming to UGA BUT I have a HUGE beef with him leveraging his alma mater for a pay increase and stringing us along for 5 weeks. He's gonna be a persona non grata for a long time if not forever in Athens I think.


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 11, 2010)

I do not feel like he strung UGA along, if this had been serious for 5 weeks, there is no way it would not have blown up on ESPN. I do not remember ever seeing it mentioned on TV until this weekend, they did not even mention it during the NC game, they said TT. IMO Richt thought for sure he would come to UGA because he is an Alum and he did not, so as long as Richt is there, he probably will never coach at UGA.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 11, 2010)

Before Smart was officially offered anything from UGA, Alabama stated that they would do whatever was necessary to keep him.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I don't have a beef with Smart not coming to UGA BUT I have a HUGE beef with him leveraging his alma mater for a pay increase and stringing us along for 5 weeks. He's gonna be a persona non grata for a long time if not forever in Athens I think.



You really think that while Smart was preparing for arguably the biggest game(showcase for his abilities) of his career, that he would be negotiating or even considering any offers from UGA or anybody else?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> You really think that while Smart was preparing for arguably the biggest game(showcase for his abilities) of his career, that he would be negotiating or even considering any offers from UGA or anybody else?



Nope. They had spoken, but that was it. No offers had been made.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wah, Wah, Wah...  It's over, turn the page... 

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 12, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> What is he supposed to do?
> Doesn't he deserve the right to consider the offer?...and any counter offer?
> I don't know about you guys, but I read any contract that I'm about to sign...and sometimes give it a day or two to let the emotions settle down .
> I've personally never met Smart, but several of you mentioned "what a good guy" he is,...I don't believe for one minute that he was using UGA as leverage to boost his pay...in fact (and this is just here say) I don't think the comp. pkg. was as strong as what UGA offered.
> I don't think that I would trash this guy just yet,...he may end up at UGA, with more experience and maturity...




Ripper, he's known the offer was coming and had expressed interest looong before the NC. He had plenty of time to think about it. It's not like he got the offer on Friday and it was a surprise. Here is a clip from WesterDawgs blog that sums it up pretty well I think...


"I have no problem with Kirby Smart staying at Bama
Quinton and I both said numerous times throughout this search that we thought it was unlikely that Kirby Smart would come here. Not because of any mythical rift between Richt and Smart, but because it just made more sense for him to stay in Tuscaloosa. That's why, I don't have an issue with his decision to stay at Alabama.

What I most certainly do have an issue with is the way this was handled by Kirby. The job had been open since Dec. 2nd, and Kirby has known since at least Dec. 15th that Georgia was interested...if he was interested. That's the magic phrase in all of this.

UGA started the search process with Bud Foster and John Chavis because (A) they are more qualified for the job than Kirby, and (B) Kirby would be tied up until at least Jan. 7th. When the Foster and Chavis deals never materialized, Richt made his pitch to Kirby because he had reason to believe Kirby was legitimately receptive to the pitch.

If Kirby wanted to stay in Tuscaloosa, that would've been fine by everyone. He could've quietly and respectfully told Richt to move ahead with his search without him. There was positively no reason to wait 3-4 days to make up his mind when he had a month to ponder this scenario. Making Richt wait weakened the search process and took more shine off the position.

Bear Bryant was famously asked why he left Texas A&M for Alabama, and he responded, "Mama Called." Well, mama called, and as T. Kyle King said, "Kirby hung up." Georgia needed Kirby because of the timing and because of the prior rejects, and we went out on a limb for him. We were willing to make a 34 year old guy with only one year of defensive coordinator experience the third highest paid assistant in the country. In that scenario, you don't make us wait for almost four days to make up your mind.

So it's not the decision that Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- me off. It's the process and timing.

I respect his decision to stay with Saban. Professionally, I think it was the right move for him. It's lower risk, and as close to a frictionless path to a head coaching gig as you can find in college football. But he should also respect the anger and backlash that UGA boosters feel towards the way he handled this.

It's not just business when it's your alma mater. Not if you ever want to come back.

Where do we go from here?
The search was never about hiring Kirby Smart. The search was about finding someone better than Willie Martinez. That's the minimum threshold for success. And as I've stated before, the process from our end worries me less than the outcome. We can still hire someone terrific. Particularly, if we're willing to offer another viable candidate as much as $790,000 over three to four years.

Kirby wasn't Richt's soul mate for this job. There's more than one person that will work. We just need to move quickly to find them.

By the way....can we please stop with the "Damon won't pay anyone good" meme. The offer that UGA made to Kirby given his resume was wildly out of step with the broader marketplace. It was an incredibly generous offer.

Oh...and one last thought. Maybe it's Todd Grantham now. Maybe not. But what has Todd Grantham ever done to make you or I think he's the answer except have Pollack and Donnan throw out his name often enough to have Anthony Dasher start calling his agent?

If it's him, I'll be open minded, but I don't get the love.

PWD"


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 12, 2010)

No idea what the details are with Rodney Garner but he seems to be the source of some trouble.  Not sure why but I hear his name come up over and over.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Greene,...verbal "offers" and written contracts are two very different animals...Don't believe that Smart would distract himself from the biggest game of his career,...till he got the paper in hand, he considered, and chose...you won't agree, but as far as I know, that is what happened.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't matter anymore....Next candidate please. That should be the focus of any speculation  UGA fans now have.(that is all we are doing anyway is speculation) ..So now, who or where does CMR look to ?


----------

